# Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone bought and installed the GT front bumper from 
http://www.lltek.com/HFL_TT_Tek.htm
and do a conversion on a MK1 and buy a big OEM Grill?
I am looking to do this.... any recomendations?
I love the way this looks and would LOVE to have it on my MK1.


----------



## ttaz02 (Dec 21, 2005)

please don't...


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (ttaz02)*

no one has anything to say? 
someone has to have done this....
And if you say "please dont" you see, My bumper is seven years old. It has some scratches and is very slightly bent in under the headlight..... only noticable by me. I would like a new one. Throw out some options.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (pat7755)*

i would go for it.i like it
do a poll


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

oh and do not rip out the center piece and put a huge grill in it. someone did it, trust me not pretty


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (pat7755)*

thats what i was thinking








sexy..or this


















_Modified by pat7755 at 7:12 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_thats what i was thinking








sexy..or this

















_Modified by pat7755 at 7:12 AM 10-25-2007_

last one is the best


----------



## pws15 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (Corrado SLC NL)*

I personally like the first one. 
and if you have $1111 of disposable income, than even better!!
If you get it, post pics post haste!!


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (pws15)*

If you must do it, i would say the first one.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (TREFTTY)*

just throw a 3.2 front end on it, thats all im gonna do


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (Corrado SLC NL)*

I think the PPI front end looks best (cleanest to me)








Other options:
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...=1919








with washers:
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...=1918








For a sooper clean look:
http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...=1724












_Modified by Murderface at 10:07 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hofle Bumper/Grill Conversion (Murderface)*

I think the votex lip looks best. That big grille is hideous, But boy do I love those PPI sideskirts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I am sure we have all seen Formulanerds TT. That Caracature rear and spoiler are the hottness.


----------



## CdnTT (Nov 18, 2002)

hey.. I have the Hofele front on my TT.. Install was pretty easy.. it fit really well for fiberglass. I modded the A8 grill to make it unique.....


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (CdnTT)*

is the bumper high quality? where and how much was it to paint?


----------

